# Silverleaf is still allowing PETS, even though RCI sent out a letter it is not



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2008)

I received a letter from RCI about my Silverleaf exchanges.  I have a few bookings at Hill Country Resort.  I stay at Silverleaf because they DO allow pets, and there are a few Silverleaf's near me that we take out pets on their annual vacation to.

Well RCI sent out a letter stating that "they NO longer accept pets at the resort".

I called the resort directly, and they said that they have received many calls about this already, but that RCI is WRONG.  The do accept pets and they will continue to accept pets.

Silverleaf has NO idea why RCI is sending out these letters.  Did anyone else receive a letter about any resort?


----------



## shorts (Aug 19, 2008)

We received a confirmation for Silverleaf Seaside in Galveston just a month ago. The exchange is for Oct 2009. It states that pets are welcome with a $55 charge.  :whoopie:


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2008)

I have 3 Silverleaf bookings, 2 for 2009 and 1 for Dec 2008.  The dec stay is Galveston, the 2 for 2009 are both Hill Country.  

However I received only a single letter from RCI that Hill Country says is wrong.  Strange because RCI did not spend out the wrong letter consistently either, as I received it for only 1 of my two exchanges.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sandy,

When in December will you be at Seaside?  We own week 52 and will probably be there for the week.

I have not heard anything about the pet rule changing.  Looks like someone at RCI got their resorts mixed up.


----------



## mshatty (Aug 20, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I have 3 Silverleaf bookings, 2 for 2009 and 1 for Dec 2008.  The dec stay is Galveston, the 2 for 2009 are both Hill Country.
> 
> However I received only a single letter from RCI that Hill Country says is wrong.  Strange because RCI did not spend out the wrong letter consistently either, as I received it for only 1 of my two exchanges.



Sandy,

My wife and I just returned from a Hill Country Resort through a RCI Exchange.  We had our dog with us and paid the $55 pet fee.  There was no problem bringing our pet.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 20, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> When in December will you be at Seaside?  We own week 52 and will probably be there for the week.
> 
> I have not heard anything about the pet rule changing.  Looks like someone at RCI got their resorts mixed up.



We will be at Seaside for week 51.  Looks like we will just be missing you.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> We will be at Seaside for week 51.  Looks like we will just be missing you.



Yup, looks like it.  You will be going out as we come in.  We will be at Seaside this weekend too on bonus time.


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Sandy, when Silverleaf built the Presidential units at The Villages, we were told they would be "no pets," but that is not true.  Now, Silverleaf is building Beachside units at The Villages with gated entry and private pool [another of the things we were told President's Harbor would have].  Only Beachside owners will be able to use these units and the pool and beach.  I suspect Silverleaf MAY have told RCI these will be "no pets."  [President's Harbor members should be annoyed that we are excluded--I sure am.]  I think Silverleaf wants that $55, so just check each resort before booking.  I remember your dog as very well behaved.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes but this was not for the Villages but rather for Hill Country.  Not sure.

Yes my two dogs are well behaved by most standards, except it if you don't like pets around to begin with.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 23, 2008)

The only reason we started trading (via RCI) was their allowing of dogs.  If they ended that we wouldn't go to their resorts any more.  Of course others may differ but I would think the owners are the ultimate decision makers if they were to change the rules.  It seems that they would have to  put this before the owners and get a majority to vote to end the practice of allowing pets.   
Does each Silverleaf resort have any sort of HOA board who control these things?


----------



## pittle (Aug 23, 2008)

We went to Hill Country, Galveston, and the one in Conroe last September/October and took our cocker spaniel with us.  We chose the Silverleaf resorts because of that.  It was well worth the extra $55 per week to be able to bring Baxter.  He is a great traveler and we really did not want to board him for 3 weeks.  We appreciated getting to take him with us. I wish more resorts allowed pets.  Bax is much cleaner & quieter than our 9 year old grandson!  We always take his crate too, so if we are gone, he is in it.  I also liked that they did not come daily for housekeeping, so he was not disturbed when we went to dinner or shopping.  The Presidential Suites were really nice!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 24, 2008)

My DH and I were just discussing this at breakfast.  If Silverleaf eliminated the Pet Friendly policy we would likely never visit Silverleaf again.  It is the fact that it is pet friendly that keeps us exchanging there.

Now I would be interested from an owners point of view.  Did you purchase Silverleaf because it is pet friendly.  Do you as an HOA get to vote on that?

I personally have never wanted to purchase Silverleaf.  MFs are high, probably because there are a lot of activities, plus it is one of the few resorts that I know that does allow day priviledges for owners.  It shows, as I have seen many people and lots of cars there for the day, but overnight the parking lot is 1/3 less full.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 24, 2008)

abbekit said:


> The only reason we started trading (via RCI) was their allowing of dogs.  If they ended that we wouldn't go to their resorts any more.  Of course others may differ but I would think the owners are the ultimate decision makers if they were to change the rules.  It seems that they would have to  put this before the owners and get a majority to vote to end the practice of allowing pets.
> Does each Silverleaf resort have any sort of HOA board who control these things?




Sorry to say Silverleaf owners do not have that option.  What Silverleaf says and does is what happens. When we first bought 9 years ago my contract says no pets and then couple years later they started allowing pets with a fee.  We are at Seaside right now and when I checked in yesterday they asked how many adults, how many children and any pets?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 24, 2008)

*Timeshare Sand Box ?*

If I go to a pet-friendly timeshare with my pussycat, does the timeshare provide a sand box? 

Or do I have to bring my own. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 24, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> If I go to a pet-friendly timeshare with my pussycat, does the timeshare provide a sand box?
> 
> Or do I have to bring my own.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Never seen a TS do that, but I seen a hotel.  W brand hotels are very pet friendly.  They even have a pet concierge.  When we brought our dogs for a stay during the NHL All Star Game (I am Canadian, so therefore Hockey rules as sports in our house), the pet concierge took the dogs for a walk when we went into the arena for many hours for the event.  They offer bedding, water and food bowls.  So Why not litter boxes?  But a TS, don't really think so.  I see more dogs than cats traveling.


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 24, 2008)

*Silverleaf*

Off the subject of dogs, Silverleaf will never give up control.  They continue to build past saturation.  Silverleaf [actually, it was The Villages and not owned by them at the time] was our first timeshare purchase.  We still have the endless escapes benefit so some advantage there.  The only timeshare we own that the owners have input is Four Seasons on the Gulf--it is only 20 units and the manager is hired by the board.  Finally, it has been redone, which it needed.  If you stayed there within the last few years, give it another try [no pets though].


----------

